# Need with wiring a motor up



## prerunner68 (May 19, 2012)

*Need help with wiring up a dc motor up*

So i have a meidensha dc motor out of a forklift. It has four terminal connection that a re label b, f ,e and a. How do i wire it up. Is it a good motor to use in a toyota p/u. I am new to this


Thanks

Brian


----------



## prerunner68 (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Need help with wiring up a dc motor up*

Here is a motor that is almost the same motor. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOYOTA-ELEC...her_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item231bc28410&vxp=mtr


Let me know what you guys think of this motor..


Brian


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

prerunner68 said:


> So i have a meidensha dc motor out of a forklift. It has four terminal connection that a re label b, f ,e and a. How do i wire it up. Is it a good motor to use in a toyota p/u. I am new to this


Hi pre,

A good chance it is series wound. So 2 terminals attach to the field coil set (in the stator) usually labeled S1 & S2. The other 2 terminals connect the armature thru the brushes usually labeled A1 & A2. Then the way to wire the series motor is connect S1 to one battery terminal, connect S2 to A1, and connect A2 to the other battery terminal.

Your motor has non-typical markings. Just remove the coverband over the comm end (where the brushes reside). You may be able to see which terminals are connected to the brushes. If not, use a Ohm meter (or continuity tester) and identify the two "A" terminals. The two "S" terminals will not show continuity to the A terminals or brushes but will to each other because field resistance is so low.

The assignment of "1" or "2" to the A and S terminals is arbitrary and by switching 1 & 2 on the field or armature will reverse rotation. 

Give it a try using low voltage only, like 6, 8 or 12V.

Motor appears husky; maybe 11" diameter, 200 lbs. In which case would do well in an EV car or pick-up with a bit higher voltage, 100 to 150 V battery.

Regards,

major


----------



## prerunner68 (May 19, 2012)

major said:


> Hi pre,
> 
> A good chance it is series wound. So 2 terminals attach to the field coil set (in the stator) usually labeled S1 & S2. The other 2 terminals connect the armature thru the brushes usually labeled A1 & A2. Then the way to wire the series motor is connect S1 to one battery terminal, connect S2 to A1, and connect A2 to the other battery terminal.
> 
> ...


The motor is 13" Do not know what it weights.


I got a cutris SepEx controller that is 36v @450 amps that I was going to use at first. Will build a bigger one with more voltage later. Just want to get the projest going and tested. Do not want to put a lot of money in to it if it is not going to work for me.


Thanks major


----------



## prerunner68 (May 19, 2012)

Major,

I hooked up the f terminal to the + side of the batt. Connected a wire from b to e terminal. Connected a to the - side of the batt. It work with an old 12v batt.

Thanks of the info.


Brian


----------

